# Kai, and his standard siblings



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, LOVE that last photo! And I can definitely see Kai clearing! His legs are so light!


----------



## tessgirl (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful doggies! Love the family group pic!
Love the pattern on Kai. Tess is getting longer, maybe I'll try something like that on her.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

What a beautiful family of spoos! Kai is just such a beautiful color and well groomed even though you are not completely satisfied. I love all your dogs and your photos are very well done.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a gorgeous family of Poodles! They are all beautiful!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Such a happy poodle family. I just love that last photo!

I wish mine would sit nicely for photos like yours!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I LOVE the last picture! Gorgeous!


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

How beautiful trio! I like all photos!
Kai has great fluffy coat, it looks as it's nice for scissoring. Take some photos after grooming I bet he will look fantastic  !


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

~swoon~ So thats the secret Camera = sit and stay, must try this!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I LOVE his legs! Gorgeous grooming! And the last picture cracks me up with Ellie's lip caught on her tooth!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

A gorgeous family photo! How tall are your standards? It just amazes me how much a difference there is between them and Kai. I like how they all have their own unique hair do and each one suits them well.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

BFF said:


> A gorgeous family photo! How tall are your standards? It just amazes me how much a difference there is between them and Kai. I like how they all have their own unique hair do and each one suits them well.


Hmm, haven't measured the big kids, but both of them are on a tad on the larger side. Luke is 70 pounds and the parti Ellie is 55. 
So funny about the hair styles, when I had 3 standards (a year ago I lost my heart dog) I had to have them all looking the same! I wanted to try so many different trims, but couldn't make myself change anyone! Well Koi my red boy died, then Ellie had severe, massive, chronic ear infections, so I had to do get the air flow going and shave her ears. It killed me shaving her long locks, but I was desperate for anything to help her. Now having Kai, its kind of fun being brave pretending I have a clue what I'm doing with a fancy trim. : )


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

What a sweet picture! They sure are good at looking at the camera! Mine look the other way as soon as it's out. They all look fabulous by the way!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

LOVE it!!! And I had to LOL at your comment about needing time to groom Kai properly; I'm waiting for the same thing!! I gave Paris a tweak here and there, but she desperately needs a FULLLLLL grooming, which will take 3+ hours so I'm waiting for a break of time to be able to do that... ugh. LOL!!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

LOVE the family picture! Beautiful~


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I love the family portrait--that would make a great Christmas card for next year! 

One question about Luke--is he a parti? I noticed the skin on his muzzle, and how it was similar to Ellie's. 

Kai is looking fabulous in his Scandanavian.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Beautiful photos!
Kai is looking so handsome in his Scandanavian.
I like Kai's hair in the second picture, the way it is all standing out from his head. I think it looks really cool.
The group photo is lovely. Each of your kids are beautiful and unique. Sit stay is good


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> I love the family portrait--that would make a great Christmas card for next year!
> 
> One question about Luke--is he a parti? I noticed the skin on his muzzle, and how it was similar to Ellie's.
> 
> Kai is looking fabulous in his Scandanavian.


Yes, Luke is a parti, Ellie's half sibling. He is 2 weeks older than her. He had Carmel spots as a puppy, and I knew that he would end up being basically white. I hadn't planned on getting him, but through a weird series of events, I agreed to take him along with Ellie and they flew together to me! He was a surprise for the whole family!


Pooped puppies by maryac58, on Flickr

Luke made our home a nightmare for 2 years, a very difficult dog. But at 2 years he grew up enough emotionally to kick some listening skills in gear 
(thank GOD!) As a puppy though, he caught on right away that everyone is on a stay when they come in the house. All my dogs have to stay on the rug until I say, " free!" 

Stay! by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh Oh Oh what an absolutely beautiful dog!!!! he is just gorgeous - I love his color - your spoos are beautiful too but I have never seen a mini that beautiful - is he a mini? he seems so much bigger than ours but ours are close to toy size and one is fate and round lol - the other is the right shape but Kai is - so beautiful - how big is he?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

spoowhisperer said:


> Yes, Luke is a parti, Ellie's half sibling. He is 2 weeks older than her. He had Carmel spots as a puppy, and I knew that he would end up being basically white. I hadn't planned on getting him, but through a weird series of events, I agreed to take him along with Ellie and they flew together to me! He was a surprise for the whole family!
> 
> 
> Pooped puppies by maryac58, on Flickr
> ...


I love it! mine are pulling to get away while I am drying them! good trainer!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I get SO MUCH pleasure from seeing photos of your beautiful poodles I ought to send you a lifetime supply of camera batteries. Honestly, I don't being to know how you keep three such lovely poodles so beautifully, photograph them so brilliantly and maintain two households (the cabin sounds like paradise!). I'm so lucky to get this peek into your world, and to share in some of the joy of your poodles. I just found a wonderful local pet photographer who gives classes so there may be some hope yet for my photography skills, but not the least bit for grooming ones; me and my blunt-tipped scissors only make random passes to trim around Chagall's eyes and bum. And as for keeping a getaway home, heck, I haven't even swept out the garages all winter! Seems to me you're some kinda superwoman and you certainly have super poodles! 

Kai should be in movies, or at least print ads--oh see, I just found you a little _extra_ chore to take on; me, I'm off now to to pour another cup of coffee for myself and pay the guy who plows our driveway, _yawn...._


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

All of your babies are beautiful, but Kai just stops me in my tracks every time. Such a sweet expression, beautiful color, and those amazing amber eyes!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What Beautiful Poodles! I absolutely love the last picture, Wunderbar!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

that picture of Kai alone - that could be framed he's so beautiful - I can't stop looking at him! lol


----------

